# Audio failing after reboot



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

Arrrgh, I had some telewest downtime so had to move the Tivo around for the engineer to get to their cable box, and now seem to have a very unwell Tivo. The source audio is fine, and the Scart cables seem ok, the audio is available shortly after a Tivo reboot on Live TV, but shortly fails. Changing channels brings it briefly back, then fails again. After a couple of those channel changes, it's gone for good, and that's at a successful attempt.

Audio thru AUX works fine, as does audio on older (pre telewest bungle) recordings.

I did some searching online and read something about a problem with the encoder chip - is it fixable? Anyone? I would very much not like to lose Tivo as even in 5 years I've had it nothing else has come close.

--paul


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Common complaint and more so in recent times.
Select the restart the recorder option and with luck next time around the sound chip will inialise okay.

Automan.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Have a look around, some other bod was having this problem recently, Someone said the PSU may be failing and voltages at start up may be all over the place when the Sound chip is trying to initilise.

He has tried everything and was going to change the PSU???.

Don't know if this worked for him, it was an active thread this last week.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=323858


----------



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

Well, I see it didn't work for you Phil, but I have seen it work for at least 1 other fella, so ordered one in. I'm getting zero luck recovering sound however many restarts i do of the Tivo, so it's a last ditch attempt I guess. Will post up any results.

If not... Replacement PVR/telewest solutions, suggestions will be required.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just to confirm you are using the "restart the recorder" from the system menu and are not re-powering Tivo?

Lastly you could try powering up Tivo with the AUX Scart unplugeed from your cable box and then plug it back in when at Tivo central.

Automan.


paulpod said:


> Well, I see it didn't work for you Phil, but I have seen it work for at least 1 other fella, so ordered one in. I'm getting zero luck recovering sound however many restarts i do of the Tivo, so it's a last ditch attempt I guess. Will post up any results.
> 
> If not... Replacement PVR/telewest solutions, suggestions will be required.


----------



## JaybirdUK (Apr 9, 2005)

Sadly after several power cuts last night (Thanks EDF Energry  ) I was in the exact same boat  

Existing TiVo recording - sound is fine
TiVo "blip blip" menu noise - sound is fine
TiVo startup welcome music - sound is fine
Live TV or new recordings - silence

I did several diagnostic swaps with scart leads and determined it must be a fault with the scart socket on the TiVo... 

then I came here  

Automan you are a star :up: 

I used the restart recorder from the menu, hit :down: 3 times and then enter and voila! it works, live TV sound

You've made me very happy, thanks again


----------



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, I've been using the soft-reboot as you describe - 15+ in one last run today and I'm still getting very occasional starts that quickly fail. A couple of hard-restarts haven't made any difference.

I've also tried powering up with the full range of connected/not connected cabling too - no more luck with that either.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

When I finally get around to it, mines off to HealeyDave - he has some magic he can perform with a soldering iron which has good (but not 100%) success rate

I'll report back anon


----------



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

So i got round to putting in the replacement PSU from the speedy Tivoheaven folks this evening. Apart from that damn case (i had forgotten how hard it is to get off) a simple job. Plugged it all in, no special powering up order, wha-hey! *Sound is back!*

So, if your audio problem is not responding to some soft-restarts, it's not necessarily terminal. Phew... I had this awful image of me trying to get a media center PC to work... *Tivo for the win!*


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Now try restarting it again - if you can get sound-on-restart every time, then great. Unfortunately, mine only works less than 50% of the time!


----------



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

Works fine after a number of restarts... I notice too that it's running a fair bit cooler - 30C compared to 39C before, which has got to be a good thing.


----------

